# Wine Humor



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2014)

(Sorry for the repeat of the one pic, C - I'm not awake yet and too lazy to go back and fix it. )


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

:lofl:


Brilliant!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 66839


Love it. :lol:


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2019)

I already know the answer to that one...^^^^^


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2019)




----------

